# Its here! Ride report and pictures



## SuperSlow (Feb 11, 2005)

I posted another thread about my wife ordering me a bike, because my last bike (928) cracked and bianchi won't warranty it. 

I have always been one to advaocate that equiptiment doesn't make you faster, but I really think this bike is an advantage. Not only is it extremely vertically compliant, It is stiff as all get out and I cannot feel it flex at all! (6'2'' 170lbs)

There are not enough good things I can say about this bike. Descending on it at 50+ mph is telopathical, it is almost scary going downhill, I found myself letting go of the handlebars to get something out of a jersey pocket at 35+!

Climbing seems like every watt goes straight to the ground and the bike leaps forward.

BTW this bike weighs 1.2 LBS less than any bike I have ever owned and descends like my 19LB colnago.

I decided to go with the 585 due to the fact we travel alot and I need the bike to fit in my hard case. Once again, If anyone is on the fence DO NOT HESITATE! THIS BIKE IS AMAZING!


----------

